# Saddle recommendations please?



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't have a lot of experience with english brands or saddles but I found some 'off brand' or 'no brand' saddles will fit me and my bigger frame better than some of the brands. I have a paint mustang who's built like a draft cross and my off brand saddle fits him and me better than any of the other brands.


----------



## Me and Dee (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't mind if i end up with a western or something different, as long as we're both comfy. 
was just looking for any success stories in finding the right saddle, so i had somewhere to start to look... 
ive got a feeling it's going to take me forever ahaha


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I feel your pain somewhat, having kept Haflingers for a while, so for wide:

Duett Saddles Duett Saddles are great, and come in a range of styles, and can be found reasonably priced second hand, SOMETIMES...

Also look at Thornhill Vienna Thornhill German "Klasse" Dressage Saddle New Any Size | eBay very generous range of sizes for horse and rider (LOL I have one for sale in an XXwide pm me for details)

For Western there are more draft options coming available, OOh, if you had the cash. this would be awesome Allegany Mountain Trail Saddle Draft Horse Saddle with Matching Breast Collar | eBay


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I second Duett's, heard wonderful things...

Bates (aka higher end of Wintec) has Wide versions. I love my Bates, wish it was an AP instead of a CC though  

Thorowgood's are comfy too!


----------



## Me and Dee (Apr 26, 2014)

thanks guys!
I've kinda lost faith in the English saddle as most i have tried i have found uncomfortable for either me or Dino.
I've seen the Aussie saddles but never tired, anyone tried one?


----------



## Me and Dee (Apr 26, 2014)

Golden Horse... are you teasing me! :') these dont ship outside the US 
hahaha


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Me and Dee said:


> Golden Horse... are you teasing me! :') these dont ship outside the US
> hahaha



Where are you based?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Me and Dee said:


> I've seen the Aussie saddles but never tired, anyone tried one?


I have an Aussie saddle and LOVE it. Nice secure, comfortable seat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Hubby loved his Aussie saddle, definitely recommend it! Great for bad knees too (not saying you have them lol)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hang on Fi said:


> Hubby loved his Aussie saddle, definitely recommend it! Great for bad knees too (not saying you have them lol)


*nods emphatically in agreement*

I have ridden in over a dozen different western saddles. Every single one of them hurt my knees. Most of them, I'd get done with a ride, go to step down, and nearly collapse face-first into the dirt because my knees hurt so bad. First real ride in my Aussie saddle, we went four hours up the mountain and back. Stepped down off my saddle and felt like I hadn't even ridden.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Me and Dee (Apr 26, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> *nods emphatically in agreement*
> 
> I have ridden in over a dozen different western saddles. Every single one of them hurt my knees. Most of them, I'd get done with a ride, go to step down, and nearly collapse face-first into the dirt because my knees hurt so bad. First real ride in my Aussie saddle, we went four hours up the mountain and back. Stepped down off my saddle and felt like I hadn't even ridden.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i have bad hip problems on and off now after illness so i'm hoping this will help too! 
sounds as if the aussies are the comfiest by far


----------



## Me and Dee (Apr 26, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> Where are you based?


I'm in the UK


----------



## Me and Dee (Apr 26, 2014)

Hang on Fi said:


> Hubby loved his Aussie saddle, definitely recommend it! Great for bad knees too (not saying you have them lol)


Haha no bad knees yet but there's always time :')


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Me and Dee said:


> i have bad hip problems on and off now after illness so i'm hoping this will help too!
> sounds as if the aussies are the comfiest by far


My hips tend to stick now that I've gained a lot of weight. I thought riding was going to be difficult because of this (I pictured myself dismounting and my hip getting stuck and...yeah, not pretty). I rode in my Aussie for the first time in over a year a month or so ago for half an hour (just arena riding...still regaining my confidence after a bad fall) and had absolutely zero problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

This could be an ignorant comment, as I'm sort of just guessing... But I feel you'll have an easier time finding a "plus sized" western saddle than you will an English one. It just seems the sizes are more plentiful on that end of the spectrum.


----------



## Me and Dee (Apr 26, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My hips tend to stick now that I've gained a lot of weight. I thought riding was going to be difficult because of this (I pictured myself dismounting and my hip getting stuck and...yeah, not pretty). I rode in my Aussie for the first time in over a year a month or so ago for half an hour (just arena riding...still regaining my confidence after a bad fall) and had absolutely zero problems.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh that sounds promising. I have a lot of muscle and joint problems around my hips from prolonged illness, riding has helped a lot but i find it painful in long sittings. 
I'm also regaining confidence after a long time out of riding, i feel silly cos i know what i'm supposed to be doing i just can't get my body to do it yet aha
(i can empathise with the sticky hips..)


----------



## Me and Dee (Apr 26, 2014)

Zexious said:


> This could be an ignorant comment, as I'm sort of just guessing... But I feel you'll have an easier time finding a "plus sized" western saddle than you will an English one. It just seems the sizes are more plentiful on that end of the spectrum.


Definitely not ignorant. I kind of agree, i'd be happy in any kind of saddle as long as it fits


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Me and Dee said:


> oh that sounds promising. I have a lot of muscle and joint problems around my hips from prolonged illness, riding has helped a lot but i find it painful in long sittings.


Do you have a gym ball at home? If not I really really recommend it, I have spent a lot of time 'riding' mine in the evening, and it has really helped to open up my hips, and get my knees a bit stronger, you can get good movement, but still control it so you don't hurt yourself.



Me and Dee said:


> I'm also regaining confidence after a long time out of riding, i feel silly cos i know what i'm supposed to be doing i just can't get my body to do it yet aha


I shouldn't worry about that, the eternal problem of the older re rider, even when the brain remembers everything, the body still can't keep up. *SIGH* it all used to be so easy :wink:


----------



## Me and Dee (Apr 26, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> Do you have a gym ball at home? If not I really really recommend it, I have spent a lot of time 'riding' mine in the evening, and it has really helped to open up my hips, and get my knees a bit stronger, you can get good movement, but still control it so you don't hurt yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't worry about that, the eternal problem of the older re rider, even when the brain remembers everything, the body still can't keep up. *SIGH* it all used to be so easy :wink:


Haha I know, that's before I worried about losing balance, I'm sure my bones were bendy as a child  

And thanks that sounds like a great idea, love the suggestions. Great help


----------

